# Iron Duke Class battleship - HMS Marlborough



## Resoman

Discussion thread for Iron Duke Class battleship - HMS Marlborough. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Resoman

Following the Battle of Jutland (May 31, 1916), my grandfather, William Ackerman was awarded the Conspicuous Gallentry Medal while serving on the battleship HMS Marlborough. According to "The Fleet annual and naval year book" (1916), the award is mentioned in the following text: 

"CONSPICUOUS GALLANTRY MEDAL. 

Sto. P.O. William Ackerman. 

Sto. P.O. William Ackerman evidenced considerable aptitude and bravery in clearing a suction box in a damaged compartment and freeing the rods in use to keep it clear.
It was necessary at one time for him to descend in a diving suit for the purpose."

According to other reports of the battle, HMS Marlborough was torpedoed during the action, which blew a 70' x 20' hole in the boiler room, killing 2 men and putting two boilers out of use. Contrary to the original report (here), the ship WAS in imminent danger of sinking after listing 8 degrees to starboard. At this time, William Ackerman returned to the flooded boiler room in a diving suit to clear the suction, thereby preventing the remaining two boilers from being flooded - which would have almost certainly caused a total loss of power and resulted in the Marborough sinking.

After being awarded the CGM, the French naval command also awarded William Ackerman the French equivalent of the Victoria Cross - the Croix de Guerre.


----------



## Steve Woodward

Resoman,
Very interesting comment on the Marlborough, if you read the 'official' reports Marlborough was originally in no real danger and stayed with the fleet but the 17 knot speed required did further damage to the ship, however during war official releases of info were used to hide the real damage so as not
to give anything away to the other side, which in truth they probably already knew the damage to Marlborough from spies etc.

Do know if your G father earned his award during the battle or during the very serious situation which developed off the Yorkshire coast, when shores were dislodged by a portable pump and serious flooding almost caused her abandonement until the shores were replaced and the flooding reduced 
Steve


----------



## Dreyer1916

The remarkable thing with Marlborough was that after being torpedoed she still managed to stay in the line and add considerable broadside weight to the Grand Fleet. 

After Scheer orders Hipper to send the battle cruisers (Seydlitz, Derfflinger, Moltke etc) back at the Grand Fleet, the heavily damaged Marlborough sees four of her fourteen salvos hit. 

She is ordered out of the line at around 8pm having come through a second torpedo attack - involving three separate tracks - unscathed. When she gets back to English waters, trawlers from Hull and Grimbsy come out to stand by to take off her crew should her list become too dangerous. 

An interesting side note: when the severely damaged Seydlitz gets back to the Horns Reef, she has managed to slip by three British battleships: the Revenge, Agincourt and the Marlborough.


----------



## Thats another Story

it must have been a great site to see all the big dreadnoughts in a line in the bygone days just plowing through the sea's.john


----------



## Ozsiris

Hi, 
I have read your posts with interest.
I believe my grandfather (Lawrence Lonsdale , stoker ) was one of the two other men injured during the attack. I have been unable to find any records of him serving in the RN at all so don't have his service number or anything else.
I have come up blank with every search.
His injuries would not have been so apparent ( shock waves injured his brain ) but I believe he was still aboard during the rescue of the Russian Royal family from Odessa. He was in and out of the naval hospital at Portsmouth until
1948 when he died from a blood clot following brain surgery. There must be a record somewhere as my gran received a pension all those years.
I would really like to find his records of service and his awards for the sake of all the family. This post is made in the hope someone will be able to shed light and /or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Ozsiris said:


> I would really like to find his records of service and his awards for the sake of all the family. This post is made in the hope someone will be able to shed light and /or point me in the right direction.


If you know his exact date of birth (i.e. day, month, year) you can look up his Navy record on line and can get copies on demand. Click on the following link for further information.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/royal-navy-service.asp


----------



## Robert Bush

*Marlborough at Jutland*

My father George William Randolph Bush served an apprenticeship as a fitter and turner, then joined the RN as an ERA, Engine Room Artificer joining Marlborough at Scapa Flow 1914.

He was in the engine room when the torpedo hit. When I asked about this he said, "It was not very nice."

He joined the P & O in 1918 and stayed with them until 1928 the year when I was born.

I found the first post very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Ozsiris

*Iron Dukes*

Thank you for your reply
Its interesting to have found someone how knows a naval rating who was 
present when the engine room was breached. My grand father was at Scapa Flow and probably joined the ship around the same time as your dad.
My problem is I have still no confirmation of that fact, i live in hope and make small steps of headway.
jeff


----------



## Ozsiris

I found out he was Naval Reserve 
I also found 6479 S
and BT 377/7/03138
I have no idea what these are .i attempted to use this data'with the link you suggested but got nowhere
His date of birth has been confirmed as 1 June 1896
place of birth Stanhope, county Durham
I seem to remember his first name was misspelled

If you can give any further advice i would be most grateful as i am totally
unfamiliar will how these records are kept and where 

Jeff


----------



## NavySparker

Here is the crew list for HMS Marlborough at the Battle of Jutland. Names are still being added.
http://www.jutlandcrewlists.org/marlborough


----------

